# Mocha sent love today



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Mocha left on December 6, 2013...on a Friday at 12:47pm. Today, at 12:47 pm, I felt her presence when teaching in my room....it was just an overall warmth and loving feeling...that comfort feeling you get when your beloved cat comes to cuddle and love you. She is trying to make Sunday easier for me....

My son captured this photo at our farm today..while they were building. He says he took it just before 1pm. I am taking this as Mocha sending a message that she approves of the farm and her spirit will be coming with us. I had been worrying that when we move, her spirit would stay at her house where she lived her whole life. But, now I can make the move with peace in my heart. 

Thank you Mocha. Your mommy will always love you!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Carrie,
A Spirit is Free, to travel anywhere...time, space, or miles, have no limits, or boundaries! 
Mocha will Always be, wherever, you are!♡♡♡♡
I'm so glad Mocha visited you today, and sent a Beautiful sign!
(((HUGS)))
S.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh that's so lovely. I'm glad she sent you this message.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

So sweet of her to let you know that she'll be there, Mochas Mommy. It's like she's guarding over the whole farm. 

I hadn't fully processed last year that Mocha and Margaux both left us on the first Friday in December, one day and one year apart.  Hugs to you.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone. 
Spirite, I know this weekend will also bring you moments of sadness and moments of comfort. Margaux and Mocha left huge paw prints. My heart broke for you last year....and hopefully we both remember this weekend the Magikal moments our girls shared with us.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

What a gorgeous picture, MM. I found this thing about rainbows...



> Rainbows will only occur when the refracted sunlight strikes the raindrop's edge at the exact angle of 48 degrees. If the angle is less than 48 degrees, then the light will simply pass through the raindrop. Any greater than 48º, then the light reflects straight back out of the raindrop, and no refraction will occur. Without refraction, a rainbow will not form.


 Hence, rainbows in general is a blessing you normally don't find, and for your son to see it at THAT time makes it extra special!

Did you notice you've got Double rainbows there? Mocha must've sent you Double approval and the love!  So glad she sent you some peace, too.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Thinking of you, Mochas Mommy, and hoping it hasn't been too hard today.  Remember the things she did that make you smile. Sending bunches of hugs.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks Spirite. It was a day of sadness and some tears missing her. The Pudds did their best to keep me entertained....and Luna kept lumbering over for pets and purrs. My heart calls for her...


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Sending you lots of cyber hugs. What a beautiful rainbow she sent you ❤


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I remember Mocha's passing and what sadness it brought to all of us. Hugs to you today!


----------

